# can someone maby answer a couple of ???



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey guyz have been doing a lot of thinking about opening my own online store and also a small out-lite booth for the mouth of October and a few weeks leading up and have the store online and ready to ship year round...but man is it ever hard to find info on opening your own online Halloween store...I must have searched everything I good possibly think of and have not come up with anything lol man I don't know how all you guyz start up all these great site's and I haven't a clue, but I think I could really get some stuff going here but I have so many ???? and can't seam to find the answers lol ONe ??? if you can answer if I had my own online thing going with a company like say one of te ones you guyz sell can I also sell my own stuff as well as other products that say I buy at cost from my store and throw them on my site and add what ever mark up I wanted? Man I am so unsure how to do this but I have already found someone to design the site for me and show me all the in and outs so I guess that's a bonus but I need somthing to sale and a company that will be reasonable seeing that I am in Canada and the lack of distributor's here already.... I live in Sudbury Ontario and at Halloween there is only about 4 places that have reasonable stuff for the price but if here all the stores sell out of all there stuff from costumes to decorations so I can see me making a nice profit at the and and help me to open an indoor haunt for the mouth of Oct. This is so tuff and I really am new to all this Computer stuff but want to try somthing new and me and my wife have the extra time to really put into this any help would be great or just some ideas of where to start or even companies that you guyz might know that are looking for online sellers I'm sure that there somthing out there but I'm lost lol


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

have you considered an ebay.ca store? That would be alot less hassle than trying to operate and maintain your own website... just a thought

As far as wholesale suppliers go...i have no idea


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

you could try sunstar industries --i got as far as getting a catalog,, they want big orders, and i was looking at this one nite http://www.webbusinesssources.com/store_halloweenstore.asp
good luck


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

huh?


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

cool thankz pyro!! I'm going to look alittle more but that give me an idea of what's out there.....


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

robbie, i sent ya some info maybe will be helpful for ya.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

hey johnny thankz for the info sent them an email yesterday just waiting for some replies... I really like that 1st link you gave they got some great stuff....But there are still some ??? I have already wrote them in my original thread and am really wondering are you able to sell for multiple companies and or your own stuff??? if your already selling for one company?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

wah? give me a call man? u got my number...u kinda lost me


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey Johnny sorry I missed your call I really wanted to talk to ya went to open the camp, and I had to work late tonight!!! But I am off at 1:00 pm tomoro so I hope maby I can get a chance to talk to ya I just got another promotion at work not really wanted but hey alittle more $$$ and all I have to do is close 2 nights a week so what the hell... Hope to talk to ya soon I sent Morbid Industries a masage but haven't got a responce yet I really like there stuff and it even kind of goes with my likes lol but really they have some cool things and I wanted to sell diferent masks/costume/props so they are a good place to start just wonder what there deals are going to be with Canadian orders I don't want to mark up my stuff to high...


----------

